# Goats, azaleas



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

Our goats (pygmies) got at some azalea bushes, picked them clean, and 12 hours later are vomitting violently. We gave salt to induce more vomitting (advice from a book) Is there anything else we can do? And any thoughts on prognosis? They look pretty sick. Thanks.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

They need charcoal to absorb the poison, although I think it may be too late for it to be very effective. I'd also stop the salt . That said, wait for the pros to see your post. Hopefully they'll have some ideas. Poor babies!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Not a pro on the subject but I did find this link.

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_BewareAzaleas.pdf

Nancy


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My mother-in-law had one survive, but it was very touch and go, and she had a vet's intervention. I would call the vet for advice, as well as pain management.


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

Let us know how it goes...You did everything you knew how to do - and I applaud you for asking for help. I hope they are okay...

I'd get them drinking some water...activated charcoal would have been ideal...but 24 hours later I'm afraid they have likely absorbed a good bit...it would be a good idea to keep it on hand if you have toxic plants...I ripped out all of our old growth yews...not worth the risk. As pretty as azaleas are, I'm not sure if they would appeal to me again if I lost my babies to it...

Another help, early in the game is mineral or vegetable oil to scoot it through their system...it can leave you with runny stools, so you follow with probiotics and electrolytes. Hands down, these situations call for the charcoal. It comes in a paste tube, and is easy to administer.


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

P.S. a vet can tube them and pump their stomach...not sure how far the dinner has travelled in their system at this point, but it would be worth a call...


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

> DO NOT GIVE OIL TO A VOMITING GOAT! They may aspirate it. Wait till the vomiting has stopped and push water!


This is on the other vomiting goat thread running...and I'm sorry that I didn't qualify that advice above...oil only if _no vomiting_...


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

They're already digesting, so charcoal and stomach pumping isn't going to help. They'll be sick for awhile and probably scour. Treat them for dehydration. I've had lots of goats eat azalea and rhodie and be fine after the initial vomiting and laying around looking sick. The good news is they won't eat it again, and will likely teach their kids not to eat it either.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I also had some get into azaleas before. First it was my bucks who got out. I had no idea at the time we even had azaleas (new house and they weren't blooming). The boys were sick for a few days and it totally baffled me as to why. Then the girls got out and several of them were sick. I tried to get charcoal into them but it was too late I think to do much. Also tried the oil. They pulled through as well. It did take several days though...


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I truely have strange goats. We have lots of azaleas around. I didnt know that they were bad for goats. Obviously my goats didnt either....they ate them all......all of them and never a sick day never nothing!! Just missing plants!!!! Silly goats..............

Alice in Virginia


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Charcoal is effective for at least 24 hours. I'd get some into them. If you can't get the paste any pet store would have the dry form.


----------



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. We couldn't find any activated charcoal within a reasonable radius after making a bunch of calls (we really live in the middle of nowhere.)

We lost one doe. Two other does and our buck are still sitting around looking sick. A few others are up and about, but shaky (like they're drunk.) Hopefully the worst is over.

The doe we lost was a year old, but she never really grew well (she only looked 4-5 months old). She was probably weaker than the rest, or ate more azaleas.

Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Rockfish, I'm so sorry to hear you lost your doe Keeping my fingers crossed for the others.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww, I am sorry you lost one. Hoping the others pull through. It sounds like they may have won if they are standing up.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Usually, goats + azaleas = dead.

Azaleas are in the same oleander family as mountain laurel.

If they already vomited, you are ahead of the game- the key to this is that many times, the azaleas will cause the rumen to either shut down or make them constipated, which seizes the digestive tract.

Here's the 'Secret of the Two Bottles' again- the blue bottle (Milk of Magnesia) is used as a laxative, the pink bottle (Pepto-) soothes the tummy. 

In the case of azaleas, you want to try to get them to poop as much as possible to get the toxins out. Azaleas are smaller and more concentrated, so that is why they do do much damage. MoM relaxes the intestines and helps them to poop, as well as soothes the intestinal walls, so as soon as they stop crying and spasming, push water.

When they have stopped puking, you can give 'some'- as in a little bit- of oil, mineral oil in very small amounts, like a teaspoonfull at a time- I do not know if a goat would lick vaseline off its' nose, but that's basically the same as mineral oil, only solid. Some folks have luck giving 2 teaspoons of hair conditioner- no joke.

Having a dosing syringe on hand right bout now is a good thing- the nozzle goes back in the throat and the stuff goes down without having a yucky taste that makes them spit it out.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. We're hoping for a good report this morning on the others.
Paul


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope the rest pull through okay.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

You can make activated charcoal by burning toast. Scrape the burned stuff off the toast, mix w/ water and drench. Add a probiotic if you like.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

betsy h. said:


> You can make activated charcoal by burning toast. Scrape the burned stuff off the toast, mix w/ water and drench. Add a probiotic if you like.



Betsy, I never knew that, good thing to know. Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry, burned food (toast or anything else) is NOT the same as charcoal.

http://home.bluemarble.net/~heartcom/activatedcharcoal.html


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I does work, however. Seen it done. Used it myself.


----------



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

We are out of the woods. Only lost one thank God! They are all up and around with appetites back this morning.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is great news, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

Rockfish, I am sorry you lost your doe. But thank you for your post. I am definitely going to check my first aid supplies for our livestock now.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Rockfish said:


> We are out of the woods.


Glad to hear it! FWIW, activated charcoal can be found online at places like Valley Vet and Jeffers and it's inexpensive. I bought a tube for my first aid kit and hope never to need it.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't think they won't get into it again. They will probably eat it again if they get the chance.
I had all mine get into mountain laurel a couple years ago and they kept going back for more. 
They would puke their selves silly and boy can they shoot the vomit and then next day would be ok. Once they start puking its too late to give anything anyway. They have had it in their system for around 6 hours or more.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

So glad for a happy outcome with the others. Azeleas and goats usually do not have a good outcome.


----------

